# Additional School Fees



## guido (14 Jun 2012)

Hi - Just looking for some general feedback here!  My kids are in a non fee paying school, but have come home this week with a request to send cheques in for 100 Euro and 85 Euro for the likes of photocopying, homework journals, copies, pencils etc., for school year 2012 to 2013.  Does anyone think that this is a bit steep - We paid similar charges last year (I think slightly lower) but given that everybody is a bit pushed at the moment, you would think that the school could wait til the beginning of the school year in Aug / Sept - Would appreciate any feedback.  I know that those paying "big school fees" for private schools may think that this is small change!  thanks!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Jun 2012)

What exactly is being provided?

If the school is providing books they may need the money pre summer to pay for them/for replacements.

Most schools charge for photocopying .... and the amount charged (in our case) usually doen't come anywhere near covering the costs involved.

Hard to comment on your circumstance until you detail what's being provided.


----------



## vandriver (14 Jun 2012)

Mine is €120 for the 6 year old for next year.This does however cover books as well as stationery,photocopying and insurance.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Jun 2012)

Its fairly normal. The school does not have any funds to pay for copies / worksheets / art supplies etc.  The Government funding of 183 per child doesn't even cover heating / electricity and basic maintenance. 

However, asking you to pay it all up front is unfair, if you cant afford it. Our school asked for it last year at this time,  and plenty of people didn't pay it until September and there were no  complaints from the school.


----------



## guido (14 Jun 2012)

thanks for the replies...Just to clarify - No it doesn't include school books or insurance.  Also I think that there should be a reduction for a sibling; which they don't do and seems to apply in a lot of other primary schools!  There is a 10 Euro charge included for a dictionary....what 28, 7 year olds need with a dictionary of their own (that are kept in the classrooms!) is excessive I think...especially when I think the money should be invested in shared readers (which they are short of!).....They have asked for this to be paid by next week....about 2 week's notice given (max) and the kids are being reminded on a daily basis....as I said before, a bit excessive I think.....


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Jun 2012)

It does sound excessive from what you say .... approach your PA and ask them to raise the matter with the principal.

There are also parent reps on the Board of Management .... they should be able to raise the matter also.

I'd still be asking for a breakdown of what it is actually covering.


----------



## Leper (15 Jun 2012)

Schools are hard pressed for money.  The money is not forthcoming from the government.  Sponsorship is rare.  We all know we are in a recession and probably never will get out of it.  Photocopiers and maintenance costs big money.  Paper costs money.  Add in envelopes, photocopier ink etc etc.  €120 is not a huge amount to pay.  Of course the alternative is no photocopier, no paper etc.

I sympathise with your plight in that the charge is just another must-pay bill and at a time when it can be least afforded, but it is value for money.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jun 2012)

Welcome to "Free Education", Irish-style.

It's not the school's fault, but I agree that you should ask about deferring the first payment until Aug/Sept. and/or the possibility of monthly instalments.

My kids go to an (excellent) non-fee-paying secondary school and the "voluntary contribution" is about €450 a year (with a 10% reduction for siblings). I don't mind paying it, but I appreciate that they allow me to make 10x €45 payments over the year by Standing Order.


----------



## Shawady (15 Jun 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> .
> 
> My kids go to an (excellent) non-fee-paying secondary school and the "voluntary contribution" is about €450 a year


 
Is that per child?
That sounds very expensive. We have a 'voluntary contribution' of €150 per child but I don't think there is any reduction for siblings.


----------



## flattea2 (15 Jun 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> I appreciate that they allow me to make 10x €45 payments over the year by Standing Order.


 
Isn't that nice of them!!


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2012)

Most organisations that can’t cover their costs will look to reduce wages and other items that constitute large costs. 
If the department of education can’t fund schools properly with the money parents already pay in taxes then they need to reduce costs, not ask those that fund them (the parents through their taxes) to pay more.


----------



## fobs (15 Jun 2012)

Purple said:


> Most organisations that can’t cover their costs will look to reduce wages and other items that constitute large costs.
> If the department of education can’t fund schools properly with the money parents already pay in taxes then they need to reduce costs, not as those that fund them (the parents through their taxes) to pay more.


 
Agree. My schools contributions are minimal at €20 and €35 for book scheme and photocopying. Get a breakdown and any "voluntary" part can be ignored if you wish as it is voluntary. My sister didn't pay hers lst year when her husband was out of work and money was tight. Nothing was said to her.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jun 2012)

Shawady said:


> Is that per child?
> That sounds very expensive. We have a 'voluntary contribution' of €150 per child but I don't think there is any reduction for siblings.





flattea2 said:


> Isn't that nice of them!!



Arguably so, but I see the blame for this situation as lying with the DES (and ultimately the Dept. of Finance, who call the shots on Education funding). 

Secondly — and not that I place much value on these rankings — the school in question is invariably placed in the top 5 in the country in the likes of the Sunday Times league tables, alongside private schools in Dublin that charge €5K per term and more. More importantly, the Principal and the vast majority of the teachers are excellent, frequently going well beyond the call of duty in terms of looking after their pupils and communicating with us as parents. The "added value" is worth a lot more to me than €450 a year, even if Purple is quite right about the principle.


----------



## huskerdu (19 Jun 2012)

I agree that the Education system is underfunded, but we do not have a free education system and never have. Parents pay for books, copies, pencils and all work material. That has always been the case. (i am not saying that it should be so). 
If a school asks for money, you should ask for a breakdown of what the money is for. 

Our kids primary school supplies copies/pencils/art materials and worksheets for a fee. 
I know I have to pay it, as the school does not get any money from the Gov to supply these items, The school is very good about facilitating those who cant pay it up front, or are in genuine financial difficulty as best they can, and are discrete about it. 

The Voluntary contribution is different, it is voluntary and if you cant pay it, dont 

You should also insist on knowing what the money is spent on. Our kids school doesn't ask for it every year and when they do, we are told where the money is going.


----------



## suemoo1 (20 Jun 2012)

Think ours come in the same.. all though just priced the books for my daugher starting in secondary in sept and the books come in at 375.31e!!! and some books yet to be decided in sept..madness


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2012)

huskerdu said:


> I agree that the Education system is underfunded,


 I don't think it's underfunded but it's not funded properly; money is spent in the wrong areas and on the wrong things.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Jun 2012)

Purple said:


> I don't think it's underfunded but it's not funded properly; money is spent in the wrong areas and on the wrong things.



such as?


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2012)

PaddyBloggit said:


> such as?



The vast majority of the large increases in spending on education over the last 15 years has been on wage increases rather than reduction in class sizes, additional support and teaching resources and capital spending. While it was understandable in some respects it was never justified or necessary. 
Curriculum developments have also eroded the time available to reach the core subjects. The additional curricular modules look good to me but they should be taught as well as, not instead of, maths, reading and writing. I’m no expert, just a person with children in school who keeps an eye on these thing. It is concerning that we continue to slide further down the OECD education tables.


----------



## Shawady (26 Jun 2012)

A TD in Kerry has donated half his salary so his local school won't have to lose a teacher.
Politicians often get a hard time so fair play to him.

http://www.independent.ie/national-...an-hire-teacher-after-budget-cut-3150775.html


----------



## Emiso (26 Jun 2012)

In my dd's primary school , parents provide all stationery ( copies etc). We pay €44 every Sept for photocopying, art supplies and 24/7 all year round insurance.

In addition there's a " voluntary" contribution of €50.

My other dd is in a fee paying secondary school. Once the fees are paid , they never come looking for anything extra. We get wine & nice food at school events which no doubt comes out of the fees !!!


----------

